# To prove that not all persian cats are lazy...



## BelfiCat (Aug 28, 2004)

alot of people are under the impression that persian cats are cats that sit and sleep all day, and are very laidback, and for the majority of persian cats, this is correct. This is what I thought when I got Kirby, my chinchilla persian, but even the breeder I got him from said that this little kitty is too naughty for his own good.

These pictures only capture what Kirby does when he is playing by himself, but I can't really show you quite how hyper this little kitty gets when I'm playing with him as I can't take any pics. But I think this shows enough of his mischevious side...


Kirby is helping me convince my dad that we need new dining room chairs, by destroying our old ones!










I wish I wasn't so scared of water so I could eat you...










Freedom!










This picture shows more of his adventerous side than anything. He's proabably wondering how humans could be so weird as to stick this in their mouth...










And this is Kirby at his most mischevious. Stop scratching up mummies skirt!!











but there is no denying it, persian cats do love their sleep!











so, I hope this has convinced you, and if not, at least you've been amused for the last few minutes looking through the pics. :wink:


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Beautiful - just beautiful. I don't know anyone personally to have such a breed so seeing your picture of your kitty is such a treat.


----------



## Joys (Jan 12, 2004)

Cute pics, shes such a doll!


----------



## rachel5689 (Aug 24, 2004)

so cute!!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Aww ... he certainly does look mischevious, and I love the of him clawing the skirt, he looks like a stuffed animal or something (too cute to be real).


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I love Kirby's eyes - he looks so beautiful!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*Awww Kirby you are one busy kitty. You sure you keep your owner/ companion amused. We enjoyed seeing what you are up to.

PS Kirby you are such a pretty kitten.*


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

double post sorry


----------



## catgirl83 (Jul 29, 2004)

O.k., that pic with the fish tank is so adorable you should sell it to a magazine!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Such a cute fluffy kitty :lol:


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

I love white kitties, Kibry is a doll


----------

